

Wake up, America China is attacking - asaramis
http://money.cnn.com/2013/02/19/technology/security/china-hacking-war/index.html?source=cnn_bin

======
asaramis
Yet another inflammatory "China is hacking us" article from CNN. How
vulnerable are we really (I trust this forum much more than some CNN reporter
on this question)

------
bediger4000
Gotta find something to prop up the "defense" spending, now that the War on
Terror is pretty obviously winding down. China, cyberattacks, how convenient!

